# me fatty - help!!



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

can someone estimate my bf % - me thinks 20% ish :S

i know i have tits so dont laugh, im doing every thing i can to get rid of them.

been training since november 2007 - 3months

Need any suggestions on getting rid of this hidious chest fat (bet you all didnt think it was as bad as it is!!) - can someone please help me with my chest fat...i HATE it!

 

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/1103/body040208jt8.jpg

again dont be a **** about my tits


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Can i ask how old you are?


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

17 years old. i know its real bad ey :S


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think so, enjoy it while you're there mate coz you'll soon be one of us muwahahaha!

I was just curious, nuffin in it


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

its actually ruining my life though. i know that sounds gay - but i cant wear t-shirts (i wear jumpers in the summer even!) to cover them up. i cant go swimming, cant sun bath, can do anything topless or anything that would show me topless. ruined my youth so far. i have to say though, ive never had so much muscle underneath them, so hopefully that is a good sign. also, i know its hard to tell but in 3 months do you think i have gained muscle ok? i know i dont have a pic before but you wouldnt have wanted to see it, (just a fat blob, no muscles).


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Boarder - can't see the pics mate.

Post some new ones up, how tall are you, how heavy are you and lets have a look at your diet.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

im about 6ft, 11stone 8pounds ish.

Diet:

This is my diet which i am on atm (been on for a week) before this i was eating little and still relatively good.

8:00am - 50grams Oats, 2 scoops Whey protein, Skimmed Milk

11:00am - Sandwhich, normally high in protein (chicken or tuna) - this meal is optional (maybe have banana if not hungry)

1:30pm - MRP (Nutrisport, high protein, low fat, low carb)

4:00pm - Protien shake (not specifially 4pm - jus when out of gym - maybe 11am etc)

5:00pm - Grilled fish, baked beans, baked potatoe (but too be honest whatever my mum makes i gotta eat lol)

7:00pm - protein shake

8:00pm - 1 hour cardio, cycling (not everyday, 3-5 hours per week)

9:00pm - protein shake after cardio

Dude, i must emphasise though that this is only the diet i have been on for about a week lol.

Before my diet was very uneven (i am definetely a yoyo dieter), im trying not too eat bad, hardly drink alcohol, trying to stick with boring exercise bike.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking better than i thought mate.

and nobody here will take the p!ss...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

as above . dont put yourself down m8 as you gain muscle and lose fat your body will change completly give it time .


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi mate firstly you look in pretty good shape, got a good base there to build on. The diet you've posted looks pretty good too, might want to add some more greens - least that's what H keeps telling me.

If you want to get leaner do your cardio first thing but you aren't looking bad.

I'm no doctor but I have known a couple of guys who've had them, both of them where embarrased about it and had had a tough time. It came on both of them in adolescence, both had excess Estrogen which can sort itself out as you get older but you want it sorted now. So get down the doctors and tell him her how it's making you feel and they will be able to do something.

Just an estimate mate but I'd put you at around 17% BF you can start to see your top abs - stop calling yourself fat you aren't.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey bud.

Its pretty much as Pikey said to be honest. Looks like a bit of gyno maybe - nothing that the docs won't be able to sort out.

Diet wise - add in lots of veg, all the colours under the sun - Brocolli, Cauli, Green Beans etc etc

You could possibly be even lower than 17% - but it depends on how you hold it everywhere else. Basically you're in the lean category.

Keep up the hard work and nag the docs bud.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

i have read though that people my age who have this problem and went to doctors got told my them that its natural for some people and they will grow out of it by the age of 25. 25 F##k that! ive had them for the last 10 years, dont think i can handle another 8 years of them!!

what can the doc do? give me hormone tablets to balance out my testosterone estrogen ratio?


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

kk. just made an apointment for tomorrow afternoon. hope it goes ok. il keep you all posted on what he says - if anything.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

25 is prob the top-end estimate fella. Doc'll tell you more tomoro. Good luck.

My tip; stay off the lager for a while. Or you'll have a nice pair, just like me!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

My first guess he'll tell you they will go away given time, which they would so you're going to have to make a big issue of how you feel about it and that you have self confidence issues etc. He could prescibe Estrogen blockers but probably won't want to, push the issue and I'm pretty sure he will, be honest about how you feel they're only doing a job and that job is to help with any health concerns which includes this sort of thing.

Hey and look on the bright side me I got covered in acne and actually started loosing my hair at 16, was bald by 21 and before anyone suggest no it wasn't side effects...just runs in my family...


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

ok thanks. ive been looking it up, problem if i do have it though. is most sources say there no cure except surgery - which cant be done on the NHS as seen as cosmetic - so costing £3000!! how am i gonna afford that. im actually praying its just fat and with diet and exercise i can get rid of the f##kers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh mate i think if you lay it on thick and say how depressed the situation is making you and if surgery really is the only option i dont see how they can refuse-

after all woman with big boobies get it done free these days...


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I know a woman who had a boob job on the NHS because her lack of breasts was making her dipressed as Cal says lay it on thick. I doubt you'll need that but lead with how this is mkaing you feel...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pikey said:


> Hey and look on the bright side me I got covered in acne and actually started loosing my hair at 16, was bald by 21 and before anyone suggest no it wasn't side effects...just runs in my family...


Are you sure it wasn't linked to the Rum....? :becky:


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey guys,

just got back from the doc's. he says i defineately have gynecasastia (or however you spell it)... im v.happy that its diagnosed but pissed off i cant get rid of it by myself.

saw a brill doc, he says i def have it and he has seen it many times. im booked in for a blood test friday morning to check my hormone levels. (very embarresing as....he had to touch me where no man has ever touched :'(... ) he says every time he has dealt with it he gets it sorted. depending on the blood test he says he can give me stuff to balance my hormones or if its not that (he said he doubted v.much its my hormones) then surgery. he says he has put in all the ppl before for surgery, a few times had it rejected (as they said it was cosmetic) but he wrote sturn letters and got the surgery booked.

am so relieved i went, he said to no worrie as he will get it sorted for me.

first thing that came to my head once he said surgery was *crap, i wonder for how long i wont be able to bench press* (sad ey).

anyway, sorry to ramble on but havent told anyone so thought id let you all know.

thanks for all your help and support 

il keep you posted


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Very good, least you know huh. Before you think the worst, there is medication for this problem, surgery is the last resort. All the best fella


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Boarder good news mate, if it's surgery its no big problem you'll be back benching before you know it. I'm pleased for you, keeps us up to date with progress mate - You'll have tight T's on in no time showing that bod off big time!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey' *Boarder*, could you please take a moment and explain to me what your condition is, how did it happen to you, what happens if you leave it alone,is there more than one way ( surg.) to fix it...?


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for your support guys. really appreciate it!!

doc said that when i was growing up my estrogen testosterone ratio was unbalanced. basically i had too much estrogen so i grew tits in the same way as a woman does. im having a blood test to see if my ratio is still wrong but he v.much doubts it as he checked my privates and they are normal (i would have tiny balls if they were wrong).

basically, if ratio is still wrong then i can be prescribed drugs to controll this and over time they will go. but more likely if they have balanced now then surgery is the only answer (unfortuneatly). if i leave it alone then it will just get worse if unbalanced or if they r now then i will just keep them for rest of my life (no thanks!)

surgery it is  !


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

if u want anymore info then i can send you some google links to about it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Not necessary,Thanks I was just hoping you were going into this level headed and informed. Salute


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one m8

just keep training and eating well up until you get the op < it will take a wile to come through. when you have the op keep eating well right through and you will be back training before you know it


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> he had to touch me where no man has ever touched


:becky:

its ok when its a woman tho innit heh heh heh!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Bump what Fat Boy said.Stay in tip top shape and keep the diet clean.As soon as its done and you've healed...

...bring on the pecs!

Best of luck Boarder.:boxing:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Any news on the outcome of this???


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Any news on the outcome of this???


It's a 4 year old thread so not sure what update you want here?


----------



## jeffcoles2012 (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish i can saw as well the picture of you...  Anyway, just continue to work out and it will be good result for sure.

______________________

Male Enhancement Review


----------

